
Ask HN: Employer will not allow remote work, what options do I have? - zadkey
I am a software engineer in Texas in the house-building industry.<p>My employer is considered to be in a critical&#x2F;essential industry and is allowed normal operations during the shelter-in-place order.<p>We (the software engineering team) have full technical capability of working remotely.<p>However, our CEO has a deep distrust of employees working remotely and will not allow us to do so for free.<p>We have only 10 remote work days allowed per year, to work remotely at this time, we must use up those days. Since this global corona virus situation is going to last more than 10 business days, I&#x27;m between a rock and a hard place.<p>Even though the recommendation from the government is that everyone who can work remotely should do so, my employer won&#x27;t permit it in the strictest sense.<p>What are my options? Is it time to start looking for a new job?
======
jppope
You should probably just look for a different job anyway... WFH or remote
should be no different than working in an office if your company is focused on
the right stuff.

------
tannerbrockwell
You said it yourself "critical/essential" business.

If you believe you may be an asymptomatic carrier of COVID-19 it would be
immoral to infect your co-workers. Especially if they are unable or unprepared
to work from home themselves. I would say that based on what we know you have
14-21 days of WFH that are possible based on the facts of the incubation time.

~~~
zadkey
I said in the post that there are a grand total of 10 remote work days for the
entire year regardless of purpose.

I guess what I am getting at is that if infected, at a certain point I could
run out of remote days and sick days and be left with the choice to choose
between coming into the office when I am sick or getting fired.

The question becomes at what point does the CEO failing to learn from his
mistake become a greater moral hazard than me coming into work while sick?

------
sharemywin
I wouldn't even think twice about it. Why should you show loyalty to someone
that shows no loyalty to you.

~~~
zadkey
This echos my feelings exactly.

------
downerending
If available, you could try to bump into your CEO and have a coughing fit. :-0

------
daviddever23box
Work from home and insure that you have actionable commits near the beginning
and end of the day. Do not take “optional” remote days.

~~~
zadkey
Working from home without taking a remote work day is considered absence or a
sick day. I don't have any means to disguise the fact the I am working
remotely.

~~~
daviddever23box
It sounds as if you’re more inclined to bend to your employer’s will than to
bend them toward yours. Good luck in your search.

